# 1949 Huffman lafrance champion



## Oldnut (Jul 11, 2015)

Picked this up this week paint is a 6+ looks like a clean and ride bike


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 11, 2015)

Yup...saw it on eBay..luckily for you..I was broke at the moment..
GREAT grab!!!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 11, 2015)

Great project with really nice paint. Post more pics when it's done please.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 11, 2015)

*Huffman*

0000 steel wool and wd40 the seat had been redone it's getting done again searching for a set of prewar flat rims about the same condition 



 the tank and the light never had battery's installed


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 11, 2015)

very nice!


----------



## the tinker (Jul 11, 2015)

really nice bike. Glad it didn't get parted out.


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 11, 2015)

I ment postwar wheels and thanks Scott


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 12, 2015)

I saw that too. Its about the only post war Huffman I like. Nice snag Ron! V/r Shawn


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jul 12, 2015)

Whoa! Beautiful bike!!


----------



## Oldnut (Jul 19, 2015)

*49 champion*

Well got it cleaned up.put a set of old postwar w/w chain tires and redid the seat correctly.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2015)

great job. very nice turnout!


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 20, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!!Glad you got it!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Jul 20, 2015)

*Holy crap, Ron ... that '49 is real nice ... diggin' the appliques ............*


..........  patric


----------



## bicycle larry (Jul 20, 2015)

wow!!!!!! what a nice looking bike nice clean up  from bicycle larry


----------



## sleepy (Jul 20, 2015)

Outstanding, very nice cleanup and great color.


----------



## the tinker (Jul 21, 2015)

All I can say is what a nice looking bike! Cleaned up great


----------

